# selling a gun on armlist.



## Xris (Oct 1, 2011)

Has anyone sold/traded a gun on armlist.com before? If so how do I go about doing it? I have a gun I want to sell on there but I also have it listed to trade. How do you go about trading. can you trade across state lines so long as you use a FFL dealer?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Please try to avoid double posting.

I have never used _armlist.com_, but I have used _GunBroker.com_ and found the process simple.

Gun transfers, especially those across state lines, are best handled through a licensed dealer. The buyer sends you a copy of his dealer's FFL, you ship the gun to the FFL licensee via FedEx overnight, and the FFL licensee accomplishes the transfer for a fee.
I believe that one does not need a license to ship a firearm to a licensee, but I could be wrong. Your buyer's FFL licensee will know the answer to that question.


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

any gun auction site online needs to be transfered through a FFL dealer especially crossing state lines now some states lets you do what they call face to face sales but I'm not sure what all states off that I know in Texas two individuals can do a face to face, But best check with your local gun shop and ask what your laws require as for selling. I am a licensed Gun Dealer But I live in Texas and Im not familure with Tennesee laws.

JBarL


----------



## Xris (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry guys I don't know how in the world I double posted! Thanks for your help guys.


----------

